# Treewalker



## Stryker (Sep 28, 2009)

Used my new Treewalker stand for the first time this weekend, it's awesome, roomy,quiet,easy to use,and most of all comfortable. Can face away or towards the tree. I can't say enough good things about this stand and it's only 18 lbs. If your in the market for a new stand give this stand a look.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.treewalkertreestands.com/compare.asp

Pretty Interesting. I had never heard of this company but they seem to have good prices for such a light stand.


----------



## 8pointduck (Sep 29, 2009)

I have yet to find another stand that compares to the Treewalker.


----------



## b0012 (Aug 21, 2010)

Are they much better than the Summit Goliath? I love my summit, but I'm always open to a better product. The treewalkers look like a bigshot with a mesh seat in them.


----------



## badkarma (Sep 10, 2010)

Looked at the website.  How do you climb without footstraps on the bottom platform?


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2010)

How does the treewalker pack up? There are no pics on their website.

Im trying to decide between the Treewalker, LW, Timbertall, and the new Summit that folds up.

JimD


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably climb with it like you do the timbertall stands: by putting your boots in the side of the foot platform. I'm even used my summit that way when I didn't want to bother with the boot straps.
Timbertall and treewalkers are tops when it comes to light weight climbers. Priced a little higher than some but worth it if you are looking for lightweight climbers!


----------



## S.Tanner (Oct 7, 2010)

> How does the treewalker pack up? There are no pics on their website.
> 
> Im trying to decide between the Treewalker, LW, Timbertall, and the new Summit that folds up.
> 
> JimD



The foot piece snaps into the seat. It does not make noise when transporting. That was one of the deciding factors for me. The weight and size were the others. Very solid product.


----------



## S.Tanner (Oct 7, 2010)

> Looked at the website. How do you climb without footstraps on the bottom platform?



The brackets on the foot piece allow you to slide your feet in and eliminates the need for footstraps.


----------

